# We need a Touran!



## rs_t (Jun 8, 2003)

*We need a Touran forum!*

This car is starting to get very ****ar in Europe, and people are starting to mod them. A forum would be nice. I am thinking of buying one myself. These are from Norway:


----------



## EnIgMa '06 (May 13, 2004)

*Re: We need a Touran forum! (rs_t)*

looks like a scion


----------



## KeithVH (Mar 25, 1999)

*Re: We need a Touran forum! (EnIgMa '06)*

I was in Germany a month ago and saw LOTS of these. I would buy one for SURE if they would only import it with a manual transmission. I have heard several rumors (including one from a VW dealer) that they may be coming here. They really are more of a Golf on steroids that you have the option of fitting 7 people in a pinch. TDI, 6 speed...a minivan that I could live with. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MiaGTi (Jun 24, 2002)

Those look really nice.


----------



## tantalus (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: We need a Touran forum! (rs_t)*

Don't hold your breath! Next to Zero chance of this car coming to the US.


----------



## clklop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: We need a Touran forum! (EnIgMa '06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EnIgMa ’06* »_looks like a scion









looks like a friggin' Matrix.....
no thanks.....you can keep it....


----------



## techno (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: We need a Touran forum! (rs_t)*

Scrap the third row of kiddy seats...throw out the front wheel drive engine and transmision ..... put the spare wheel up front ..... stick a flat six under the back seat driving the rear wheels.... take on the world!!!
The VW we always should have had.


----------



## Wolfsburgstore (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: We need a Touran forum! (techno)*


----------



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: We need a Touran forum! (EnIgMa '06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EnIgMa ’06* »_looks like a scion









your MOMMA looks like a SCION! 

j/k, I actually think its very nice, love the tall wagons. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: We need a Touran forum! (rs_t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rs_t* »_This car is starting to get very ****ar in Europe, and people are starting to mod them. A forum would be nice. I am thinking of buying one myself. These are from Norway:



































Once again a lost opportunity at VWoA (the US distributor) the touran is a great niche vehicle that would sell well here in the US because it takes the place of a new VW Jetta wagon, which the US will not get, and is a great size for those who need more room but don't want a traditional clunky minivan.
Frankly, the Touran is very handsome and smart looking.
VWoA is like that big cinderblock wall that is surrounding that Touran in the pic.













































_Modified by golf strom at 7:51 PM 10-15-2004_


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: We need a Touran forum! (tantalus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tantalus* »_Don't hold your breath! Next to Zero chance of this car coming to the US.

Considering the size of the mk5 golf, the Touran is not that much bigger. We won't need it in the US.


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: We need a Touran forum! (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_
Considering the size of the mk5 golf, the Touran is not that much bigger. We won't need it in the US.










It is all about creating a "niche" market for your products. Many companies do it well, like Toyota with the Scion, a car almost all the "experts" said no one would buy. So I give VWoA NO pass on this issue. The Lupo, Polo, and this would sell...IF VWoA could perform their job well.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: We need a Touran forum! (golf strom)*

I agree. It seems the German automakers are way out of touch with what US customers want. They are slowly figuring things out, but the German home market cars are usually better than what we get. Look at the number of cars we didn't get here that would have sold like mad. VW mk4 4-motion cars(Finally got the R32, but too expensive to sell as a mass market item in the US and still no Jetta), Audi A3/S3(Coming here, but we are only getting the 4-door, I don't see it doing very well here) Even the GTI took YEARS to make it to the US. Will they ever learn? Instead, we get the Phaeton. Go figure.


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: We need a Touran forum! (Wolfsburgstore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wolfsburgstore* »_
















so hot ... VW always has a habit of making awesome Vans.


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: We need a Touran forum! (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_I agree. It seems the German automakers are way out of touch with what US customers want. They are slowly figuring things out, but the German home market cars are usually better than what we get. Look at the number of cars we didn't get here that would have sold like mad. VW mk4 4-motion cars(Finally got the R32, but too expensive to sell as a mass market item in the US and still no Jetta), Audi A3/S3(Coming here, but we are only getting the 4-door, I don't see it doing very well here) Even the GTI took YEARS to make it to the US. Will they ever learn? Instead, we get the Phaeton. Go figure.

One thing most texers don't realize is that the distributor of VW products in the USA and Canada, VWoA, is seperate and a distinct entity from Volkswagenwerk AG. VWoA, mostly staffed by americans, can pick and choose what it wishes to sell here, so this is a matter of the american management not knowing how to sell what the manufacturer, VW AG offers. Same can be said for the crappy customer serivce here in the states. Excellent service overall is had by most VW customers in Germany and elsewhere on the continent.

_Modified by golf strom at 11:48 PM 10-17-2004_


_Modified by golf strom at 11:48 PM 10-17-2004_


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: We need a Touran forum! (golf strom)*

Those are the same idiots that force US dealerships to stock at least one eurovan. Nobody will buy the overpriced Eurovan and the dealerships routinely lose money on them.


----------



## KeithVH (Mar 25, 1999)

*Re: We need a Touran forum! (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_
Considering the size of the mk5 golf, the Touran is not that much bigger. We won't need it in the US.

















True, it is built on the Golf V platform. What _I_ see that appeals to me personally is the ability to carry 7 (albeit marginally) AND it could be made available with a manual transmission (unlike any minivan currently offered in the US). Obviously this is a family car. As much as I would love a Passat and, in fact, have a Legacy wagon as the "family truckster", I wouldn't mind having the option of carrying a couple of extra folks YET I WILL NOT drive a big honkin' SUV or Minivan.


----------



## vwboy97 (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: We need a Touran forum! (KeithVH)*









Scion XA








Pontiac Vibe








Toyota Matrix








Volkswagen Touran

im not sayin anything...just puttin up all the comparos to what ppl said it looked like...(hopefully the pics worked







never seem to for me)


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: We need a Touran forum! (clklop1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clklop1* »_
looks like a friggin' Matrix.....
no thanks.....you can keep it....

yea but the matrix/pontiac vibe have sold pretty well, it would make sense for vw to bring this car over here


----------



## Fahrvergnugen (May 1, 2002)

*Re: We need a Touran forum! (golf strom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golf strom* »_
Excellent service overall is had by most VW customers in Germany and elsewhere on the continent.


Actually, this is not true. BMW and Porsche are the only *2* German brands in the top twenty of thirty-somthing cars sold there... This, according to the equivalent of JDPowers in Germany, cited from Automotive News magazine... IIRC, VW was like 32nd, or close to it... Major








David


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: We need a Touran forum! (fahrvegnugen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrvegnugen* »_
Actually, this is not true. BMW and Porsche are the only *2* German brands in the top twenty of thirty-somthing cars sold there... This, according to the equivalent of JDPowers in Germany, cited from Automotive News magazine... IIRC, VW was like 32nd, or close to it... Major








David


I think you misunderstood me. I was referring to the customer service, as in mechanical service provided by VW dealerships in Europe.


----------



## Fahrvergnugen (May 1, 2002)

*Re: We need a Touran forum! (golf strom)*

Mmmm, perhaps I did lump the two in together. However I am not sure that you could separate the two in the case I stated...
I am open to being wrong as to whether it applies here, though...
David


----------



## vokeswaagin (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: We need a Touran forum! (clklop1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clklop1* »_
no thanks.....you can keep it....

yeah i agree, cause id rather see a bunch of these driving around:


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: We need a Touran forum! (EnIgMa '06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EnIgMa ’06* »_looks like a scion









But with MORE taste....


----------

